# Odyssea LED



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi guys!
Do you know around Toronto if I can find Odyssea LEDs like these?
3 out of 4 leds are not working anymore.
I got the fixture from Aquatraders, and they have 4pk for 12$, but the shipping is expensive.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm pretty sure those are custom modules. You may be able to take it apart and solder in new LEDs. But as far as finding the modules I this aqua traders is the only option.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

New LEDs, from where? Must be the same type. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

What I was trying to say is I doubt you will find a dealer in Toronto that sells the parts for these units. I think akuatraders will be the only source for the parts themselves.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.aquainspiration.com carries odyssea lights so give them a call, maybe they can help

LOCATION:
3477 Kennedy Road UNIT #9, Scarborough, ONTARIO, CANADA M1V 3Z7
(Steeles/Kennedy intersection)

Tel: 647 - 729 - 6667

Email Address: [email protected]


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Will call them tomorrow. 

Thank you!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

No luck. They don't sell parts. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

